# OC Turtle Show *PIC HEAVY*



## Team Gomberg (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are some of the pictures I took from the OC CTTC Live Turtle and Tortoise Show. I was there presenting the Hot and Humid Method for raising Leopard Tortoises. I also promoted TFO  and believe it or not passed out every business card Josh sent me (it was a lot!!) before the show was even half way over!!  

This is my table display. I have 2 binders full of pictures in front of the display box. One contains pics of smooth vs. pyramiding leopards and the other contains pics of my outdoor pen and various closed chambers (all pics include the owners name for reference)














This is my care sheet and the TFO business cards. The care sheet explains my specific closed chamber set up and has references to TFO and The End of Pyramiding Threads





Can't forget about my "controversial" signs. These 2 little 8x10 pictures do ruffle up quite a few feathers...





And this is the COOLEST sign  Thanks James (Kameya) I put it on one of the closed chambers at home! Next year I'm buying a big awesome sign for the yard. 





I only took 2 of my 5 leopards. My 5.5" inch smooth leopard raised humid from the start and the 3.5" inch one raised dry with pyramiding. It made for a good comparison since they are the same age. What's interesting is in the 2 months I've had the smaller one, he has had all new smooth growth and grown quite a bit. So it wasn't as big of a contrast. That's ok though..next year I'll have 4 smooth leopards and 1 smooth with small bumps to show  Plus I was right next to a table with adult leopards full of spikes. People saw the comparison pretty well that way!! I can't believe how many people told me they thought Leopards are supposed to be "bumpy". 









The OC president's husband and 1 of his 4 galapagos girls. I had fun getting in there with them and scratching their necks and legs  Very cool torts.





Last year they filled the pen with hay but people tracked it all over the room as they left. This year, the pen was just tarp and helped keep things much cleaner. 





A rep from Waterland tubs was there. He had a lot of tiny adorable baby turtles on display. Absolutely adorable!!









The table neighbor across from me. They had some Russians and boxie's on display. I didn't talk to them much...some of the other exhibitors didn't seem too interested in talking to me before the show lol. What caught my attention most about their table was the boxing ring. They put a box turtle in there with a worm and kids liked watching "the match" 









This next piece is pretty special  JD (N2TORTS) came to see the show and brought me this as a gift. It's totally awesome. I set it up on the display table for the show and now have it in my Leopard's pen.









Last year the show had over 400people. This year there were over 1,800! The show was from 10-3. It was packed almost the entire time.









I learned a lot from doing this show and have some tweaks to make before my next one. Being at a table next to adult leopards allowed for certain conversations to come up or topics to be addressed that may not have come up otherwise. 
Tom, I want to talk with you about some of this stuff and get your input  But I'll save that for later....

I had a blast, I love sharing TFO with others and bringing awareness to other Leopard (and sulcata) keepers on how important hydration is to growing them smoothly/naturally!

I know there were at least half a dozen people that will be doing things differently for their torts after the show  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bigred (Aug 19, 2013)

Fantastic, I went and took Mom She had a good time. She was having a little trouble navagating her walker through the narrow isles so we left early. Pretty cool event, you did a great job


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool write up and pics.

Shoot me an email for some tortoise talk.


----------



## Jtort (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! I really wanted my kids to see the Galapagos [PENSIVE FACE] Hopefully we can make it next year


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 19, 2013)

Please join me in a standing ovation for Heather! : )
Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing!
Love that people learned a better way for their tortoises.
YAY!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 20, 2013)

Very cool and thanks for sharing! Good job Heather!!


----------



## cdmay (Aug 20, 2013)

Great photos! You really put a lot of thoughtful work into your display too.


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2013)

Great job Heather. Great display. Glad you are able to get out there and educate people. Hopefully someday every tortoise will be raised the correct, smooth way


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone  

I actually lost my voice from the event. Lol

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like you did a fabulous job. Wish I lived closer.
Hmmm, maybe next year I will 'need' to visit my son about that time, and 'oh look, the OC LTTC show is going on too!'


----------



## Neal (Aug 20, 2013)

I appreciate the use of my pictures, however, the caption above one of my pictures says that they are examples of smooth tortoises raised in high humidity. The babcocki are fine, but the pardalis that I have (although smooth) were not raised in a humid environment.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: OC Turtle Show *PIC HEAVY**



Neal said:


> The babcocki are fine, but the pardalis that I have (although smooth) were not raised in a humid environment.



Thanks for this Neal!

I searched for days through threads here (closed chambers, leopards raised humid, Toms hatchlings that were from the 2010 batch, etc..) and didn't think I mis represented any pictures. Especially since I asked some for permission in the beginning.
Thanks for pointing it out. I'll correct this. 

I'd love to know how they were raised. Any threads you have on them and their upbringing?? I'm interested in how anyone raises them smooth even if using a different method. 

Sent from my TFOapp




lynnedit said:


> Sounds like you did a fabulous job. Wish I lived closer.
> Hmmm, maybe next year I will 'need' to visit my son about that time, and 'oh look, the OC CTTC show is going on too!'



Niiiice!  

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Neal (Aug 20, 2013)

No problem Heather, whether with or without permission I am totally fine with the use of my pictures, especially for a good cause like this. I just want to make sure they are presented fairly. I'll try to remember to give some information on them when I have some time.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 20, 2013)

Your presentations look fabulous, Heather. Wish I could have been there.
It really looks like everyone was having a good time.
The present that Jeff made for you is off the charts!!! I love it! Very nice!
Will make every attempt to come next year.

Just joined Chino CTTC


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 20, 2013)

You did Kathy? Awesome, see you/meet you at the next meeting 
Or are you going to the month end BBQ?

Sent from my TFOapp




Neal said:


> No problem.
> I just want to make sure they are presented fairly.



Me too 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## kathyth (Aug 20, 2013)

I certainly did sign up. My husband and myself.
I will be in Running Dprings for the BBQ and will try my very best to make the next meeting.
I would love to meet you!


----------



## ulkal (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome Job, Heather.
I love that you offer "visual advice" in addition for the correct care as well as compiled material to support your arguments. 
The controversial signs are a great idea for people who otherwise might walk by. Too bad I could not see it myself.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks ulkal 

I am working on some changes. I hope to have a much better presentation from a slightly different angle next time. 

Also, I know that once all the leopards are large and still smooth it will have a greater impact!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you have done just an awesome job. It really shows a lot of time and consideration was put into it. You do yourself proud. Nice variation in the way you present the information, so everybody should find the way (or ways) for it to work on their style of learning. Very eye catching to even just draw the in.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Jacqui


----------



## Neal (Aug 23, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I'd love to know how they were raised. Any threads you have on them and their upbringing?? I'm interested in how anyone raises them smooth even if using a different method.



I've had a large thread cued up in my "saved drafts" folder about it with more details for a long time, but I don't think I'll ever get around to finishing it any time soon. I didn't want to leave you hanging so here's an overview.

They were primarily raised outdoors here in AZ. Whenever I brought them inside, they would be placed in 50 gallon rubbermaid tubs with cypress which was kept dry. They did have water dishes in both their inside and outside enclosures and they were soaked daily anywhere from 5 - 20 minutes, so they were kept well hydrated. Indoors I used MVB's occasionally, but the artificial lighting was primarily tube florescent with a CHE for heat. They had a very standard diet, whatever was growing outside primarily (grasses, weeds, leaves). Spring mix and mazuri were regularly fed too. The first two years they were outside we had poor monsoon seasons so humidity levels remained relatively low and inconsistent during those summers. Their pen was hosed down about once a day so things were not completely bone dry at all times. But, it certainly wasn't enough to increase humidity levels for an extended period of time. 

So while not kept bone dry at all times, my particular group definitely were not maintained with high humidity for any extended periods of time. The entire group I had grew consistently smooth. They had quite a bit of growth before they came to me, which was slightly pyramided, but you can see from the pictures I post that most of their growth has been smooth. I think part of it has to do with them being South African's which appear to be less prone to pyramiding than the other type. That has been my observation at least. I have mentioned before that the babcocki I have raised in this same manner have not been as consistent, though the pyramiding is not severe in any sense. 

There's the general overview. If you have any specific questions I would be more than happy to answer.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes Neal, one more question. Did these SA leopards have Vitashell applications?

I have my suspicions that Vitashell may actually contribute to smooth shell growth. Walking rock, the sulcata owned by member Zamric, has been one major example that plays into my theory. 

I'll be curious to learn your answer. And thanks for sharing about them. I appreciate it. 
:shy:

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Neal (Aug 23, 2013)

Not like I did with the babcocki. Less than five times for sure. Definitely not enough to contribute to the results I am seeing.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: OC Turtle Show *PIC HEAVY**



Neal said:


> Not like I did with the babcocki. Less than five times for sure. Definitely not enough to contribute to the results I am seeing.



This is good to note..thank you. I may follow up with you privately in the future.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## mikeh (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: OC Turtle Show *PIC HEAVY**



Neal said:


> I appreciate the use of my pictures, however, the caption above one of my pictures says that they are examples of smooth tortoises raised in high humidity. The babcocki are fine, but the pardalis that I have (although smooth) were not raised in a humid environment.



No humidity even at night?

sent from mobile device using TFO app


There was no humid hide at all?

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## Neal (Aug 23, 2013)

Not with my pardalis group.


----------

